# Repairing alcantara (with photos)



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's a little how to, on sorting the alcantara out.

Equipment
Alcantara cleaner (got it from Swissvax £20)
Suede brush 
Electric shaver (bought new from Tesco Philips i'll have you know not for personal use lol)
Hair drier
Soft cloth








First I started with the seats
































This was the easy part first of hover the seat thoroughly because you don't want to catch any lose dirt with the razor blades. I just had to shave the little bubbles off very lightly being very careful not to catch any of the stitching once this was done I sprayed the alcantara with the cleaner you don't want to drench the seats with the cleaner then I just wiped it gently with a soft white cloth. (DON'T SIT ON THE SEAT WHILE ITS WET AS COULOR TRANFER MAY OCCUR FROM YOU CLOTHS TO THE SEAT).
Heres the result
















































Now to the steering wheel, I wasn't sure if this would work and I was amazed when it was just dirt that was trapping the fibbers on the wheel.
















I started by cleaning the alcantara with the cleaner and a cloth during this I used the brush to agitate the alcantara and immediately the alcantara started to regain it original texture. Once it was all fluffed up lol I used the hair drier on a low heat to quickly dry it.


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

Now I had to make the alcantara look a bit more subtle by shaving all the excess strands this bit takes a while unless you have a super doper razor but its worth it in the end.
























I could maybe give the wheel a bit more of a hair cut but the results were really good. 
What do you think?
I'm not sure why the photos have jumped in size they arent like that on the other site/
All info was writen by me and coppied from VPCUK http://www.vpcuk.org/forums/showthread.php?t=15915


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

That wheel has come out tops.:thumb:

Great work. Hope you had a disclaimer handy in case it went wrong..


----------



## stu h (Aug 22, 2006)

good results.

your neighbours must think you've gone barking!


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

stu h said:


> good results.
> 
> your neighbours must think you've gone barking!


Thanks. Yeah my neighbours think i'm sad lol


----------



## ThyJones (Apr 11, 2007)

nice guide!

On the seats, did you also aggitate the cleaner? or just spray it on then wipe straight off?

Ive got white alcantara so this could prove interesting..


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for this my Type R is this interior


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

ThyJones said:


> nice guide!
> 
> On the seats, did you also aggitate the cleaner? or just spray it on then wipe straight off?
> 
> Ive got white alcantara so this could prove interesting..


I never really they weren't that dirty, I sprayed it then wiped over a few times in the same direction. OOOO white alcantara post pics when you get it done that should be a nice one to do hope you notice a difference.


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

illeagalhunter said:


> Thanks for this my Type R is this interior


I wouldn't mind having a go at my cousins Type R driver seat the alcantara looks creased but I think it would sort


----------

